# Deutscher Informatiker bekämpft Spam-Banden



## Hippo (4 März 2011)

*Deutscher Informatiker bekämpft Spam-Banden                 *

http://www.focus.de/digital/internet...id_605628.html



> Deutscher Informatiker bekämpft Spam-Banden
> Freitag 04.03.2011, 15:25
> 
> Neun von zehn E-Mails, die 2010 im Internet kursierten, waren nach  Statistiken von Sicherheitsspezialisten Spam-Nachrichten. Einem  deutschen Informatiker gelang ein Schlag gegen die Spam-Banden.
> Thorsten Holz, Juniorprofessor an der Ruhr-Universität Bochum, bekam mit  Hilfe eines Internetproviders Zugriff auf einen der größten  Spam-Marktplätze. Dem inzwischen geschlossenen Forum Spamdot.biz durfte  nur beitreten, wer von zwei Mitgliedern vorgeschlagen wurde. Spam-Banden  boten dort Dienstleistungen an. Dem deutschen Informatiker gelang ein  seltener Einblick in die streng abgeschottete Ökonomie der illegalen  Massenversender.


 ​


----------



## Captain Picard (4 März 2011)

*AW: Deutscher Informatiker bekämpft Spam-Banden*



> Botnetze bestehen aus zehntausenden mit Schadsoftware infizierten Rechnern, die ohne Wissen ihrer Besitzer Massenmails versenden. Dabei agieren sie wie Sklaven, die von Kontrollservern im Internet gesteuert werden.


Die sind für mich die eigentlichen Schuldigen. Gäbe es nicht soviele Vollidioten, 
die ungeschützt und mit brain 0.0 "Verkehr" im WWW haben, 
gäbe es auch keine Spambotnetze.

Dass sich  Verbrecher  dies zunutze machen, ist  logische Konsequenz.


----------



## Heiko (4 März 2011)

*AW: Deutscher Informatiker bekämpft Spam-Banden*

Die Zeiten, dass man sich allein mit Brain und einem Virenscanner gegen Botsoftware schützen kann, sind definitiv vorbei. Das hat nichts mit den Leuten zu tun, die davor sitzen.


----------



## Captain Picard (4 März 2011)

*AW: Deutscher Informatiker bekämpft Spam-Banden*

Dann hab ich wohl fast 13 Jahre lang unendliches Glück gehabt und  das sogar 
ohne  jeden Virenscanner...


----------



## Heiko (4 März 2011)

*AW: Deutscher Informatiker bekämpft Spam-Banden*

Woher weißt Du, dass Du nichts drauf hast?


----------



## Captain Picard (4 März 2011)

*AW: Deutscher Informatiker bekämpft Spam-Banden*

So wie ich weiß, dass ich kein Aids habe.


----------



## Heiko (4 März 2011)

*AW: Deutscher Informatiker bekämpft Spam-Banden*

AIDS kann man per Test nachweisen, Trojaner in gewissem Umfang nicht.


----------



## Captain Picard (4 März 2011)

*AW: Deutscher Informatiker bekämpft Spam-Banden*

Brauch keinen  Aidstest. Aids wird nicht beim Händeschütteln  übertragen...


----------



## Ramona86 (4 März 2011)

*AW: Deutscher Informatiker bekämpft Spam-Banden*

verstehe....
du treibst es nie :-D:-D:-D


----------



## Captain Picard (4 März 2011)

*AW: Deutscher Informatiker bekämpft Spam-Banden*

nachts  wirds kälter als draussen


----------



## Heiko (5 März 2011)

*AW: Deutscher Informatiker bekämpft Spam-Banden*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Brauch keinen  Aidstest. Aids wird nicht beim Händeschütteln  übertragen...


Und genau da sind wir beim bedeutenden Unterschied: Trojaner schon.


----------



## Captain Picard (5 März 2011)

*AW: Deutscher Informatiker bekämpft Spam-Banden*

Ablebewünsche zum Zehnjährigen | heise Security
Da braucht sich ein Trojaner nicht besonders anstrengen...


----------

